# Holder tractor



## PB339

Anyone know of a good source for parts for a Holder tractor. I know a guy who is looking for drive parts for one. It's a four wheel drive, articulated, diesel powered machine, made in Germany.


----------



## pogobill

Here's a place to start
www.alpinesmith.com


----------



## HOLDERPARTS

Hello, 
i have worked on holders for the last 20 years, c500 c6000 . what parts are you looking for?


Mike.


----------



## londo_

Hi,

I would need a rear end part for my 1980's holder C500 tractor. New part is relatively expencive. It is the rear wheel right side when looking for driving direction. See image.


----------



## HOLDERPARTS

Hello, I should have your part. What's wrong with yours?
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## ankenn

I have an A11 Holder tractor. I need clutch and steering wheel. Any help would be appreciated. Andrew


----------



## free2rhymeplain

I am looking for transmission parts for a Holder A55 tractor. Any ideas where I can find these parts? Any help is appreciated.

Part Numbers:
1855 = AG350740102 becomes – 140827 
1850 = A200748125 
1814 = A200748105 becomes – 117924


----------



## albert123

Got a 2000 9700 Holder tractor, when I work with it for 1 or 2 hour it's not moving forward or reverse. After 30 minutes cool down it's working OK for another hour and after no forward or reverse again. Anybody had that problem ???


----------



## holder

Is it showing high temperature for your hydraulic oil?


----------



## holder

Is it showing high temperature for hydrostatic oil?


----------



## albert123

The temperature is below normal on the gauge. Maby the gauge is not reading right ????


----------



## holder

if it is running hot check to make sure your fan for the cooler is working. if it is working make sure the cooler is not plugged.this is overlooked a lot of times.


----------



## albert123

Got a 2000 Holder, forward quit during snow storm, reverse is OK. Can't fin the problem, Got a new forward & reverse swich last winter, I switch the selenoid on the hyd motor and still don't have forward...Can any one help me?? Thanks


----------



## Sean Duke

albert123 said:


> Got a 2000 Holder, forward quit during snow storm, reverse is OK. Can't fin the problem, Got a new forward & reverse swich last winter, I switch the selenoid on the hyd motor and still don't have forward...Can any one help me?? Thanks


----------



## Sean Duke

I have the same problem right now I'm trying to figure it out did you get any help for that


----------



## Wes k

Hello there , I have the same problem, did you find a fix?


----------



## Wes k

albert123 said:


> Got a 2000 Holder, forward quit during snow storm, reverse is OK. Can't fin the problem, Got a new forward & reverse swich last winter, I switch the selenoid on the hyd motor and still don't have forward...Can any one help me?? Thanks





Sean Duke said:


> I have the same problem right now I'm trying to figure it out did you get any help for that


----------



## holder

You said you changed the selenoid on the hydraulic motor.Direction is changed with the selenoids on the hydraulic pump.If it was the pump you changed the selenoid on,try reversing the plugs and see if that makes go forward .if it works that way ,you may have a broken or corroded wire going to forward selenoid.Hope this helps.


----------



## Wes k

holder said:


> You said you changed the selenoid on the hydraulic motor.Direction is changed with the selenoids on the hydraulic pump.If it was the pump you changed the selenoid on,try reversing the plugs and see if that makes go forward .if it works that way ,you may have a broken or corroded wire going to forward selenoid.Hope this helps.


On mine, I have no forward or reverse


----------



## Wes k

On mine, I have no forward or reverse


----------



## holder

Before you try reversing plugs ,try switching the two outer wires on your forward reverse switch maybe your new switch is bad.Easier to do this than the plugs.This way you start at the source and work your way forward.If you have to switch the plugs it maybe easier to cut into the harness and switch the two power wires at the top of the pump .If i remember correctly the selenoid is located on the back side of the pump.Let me know how you make out.


----------



## holder

Did you check the fuse for the ECM?


----------



## Wes k

A Tractor dealer said there’s a broken gear, and the Prime pump and drive pump isn’t pumping?


----------



## holder

Was this a holder dealer? There is only one main variable displacement pump to run the hydrostatics and one for your hydraulic implements and they are not connected.To find out if the main pump is being energized i think you can put a volt meter on the rpm sensor and measure the voltage with the wires disconnected.Thay way you would know if the gear is turning the pump as the reluctor wheel is connected to the to the end of the pump shaft.You can download a operators and parts manual from holder and see what i am try to explain.
Hope i am not confusing you.


----------



## Wes k

holder said:


> Was this a holder dealer? There is only one main variable displacement pump to run the hydrostatics and one for your hydraulic implements and they are not connected.To find out if the main pump is being energized i think you can put a volt meter on the rpm sensor and measure the voltage with the wires disconnected.Thay way you would know if the gear is turning the pump as the reluctor wheel is connected to the to the end of the pump shaft.You can download a operators and parts manual from holder and see what i am try to explain.
> Hope i am not confusing you.


No it was a John Deere dealership, they said the worked on them before, idk , they said that the charge pump wasn’t pumping, and the hydrostatic pump wasn’t pumping , they said that they somehow saw a gear the was broken, I have know idea how they saw that , and they have to split the machine, to get to it ? All the other hydraulics work, just no drive,


----------



## holder

I don't know how they would see the gear either unless they removed the pump assy.If there is a broken gear and it is not the one on the pump,yes they will have to split the machine.If you want to see what they are talking about go to Holder tractors.ca.At top of page go to page click on parts and service.then click on manuals for older models,scroll down to 9700h and other models on that line.click on that and it will download all the info on operating instructions and all the part parts diagrams with part numbers.It is about 200 pages but well worth looking at.It will help you understand how it works.And yes it is free.Where are you located?


----------



## Wes k

holder said:


> I don't know how they would see the gear either unless they removed the pump assy.If there is a broken gear and it is not the one on the pump,yes they will have to split the machine.If you want to see what they are talking about go to Holder tractors.ca.At top of page go to page click on parts and service.then click on manuals for older models,scroll down to 9700h and other models on that line.click on that and it will download all the info on operating instructions and all the part parts diagrams with part numbers.It is about 200 pages but well worth looking at.It will help you understand how it works.And yes it is free.Where are you located?


I’m around Kitchener, Waterloo, ont , thanks I will look at it


----------



## Wes k

Wes k said:


> I’m around Kitchener, Waterloo, ont , thanks I will look at it


Where are you located?


----------



## holder

I am in Miramichi New Brunswick.


----------



## holder

How long have you this tractor?I have had seven of them in the last twelve years,all of them needing some work or rust repairs.They are not that bad to work on but parts are quite expensive.


----------



## holder

Just a quick thought,does the lights on the shifter change from red to green when you change directions.just making sure that you have power at the switch.


----------



## Mark holder c2.42

albert123 said:


> Got a 2000 9700 Holder tractor, when I work with it for 1 or 2 hour it's not moving forward or reverse. After 30 minutes cool down it's working OK for another hour and after no forward or reverse again. Anybody had that problem ???


Hello have you solved the problem? I have the same


----------



## Mark holder c2.42

Problem with holder c 2.42 - when it works for 2 hours it's loosing forward and backwards driving. It has stay min 30 min and it works but you can feel it's struggling. The longer it stands off the better it works for the next time but again for 2 hours. Ecu problem? Hydraulik odometer is always down - cold. I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Artic Bob

HOLDERPARTS said:


> Hello,
> i have worked on holders for the last 20 years, c500 c6000 . what parts are you looking for?
> 
> 
> Mike.


Hello Mike 
I have a C500 would you know what kind of motor on this machine its a 3 cylnder
The oil cap say's Mann. 
I need the exhaust Valves and the dealer tells me they are $215.00 each. 
I'm thinking if I knew what kind of motor maybe i could by valves from some one else

Thnx


----------



## Servicepro1

albert123 said:


> Got a 2000 9700 Holder tractor, when I work with it for 1 or 2 hour it's not moving forward or reverse. After 30 minutes cool down it's working OK for another hour and after no forward or reverse again. Anybody had that problem ???


Check hydraulic drive pump it may have a loose impeller weld


----------



## Servicepro1

Mark holder c2.42 said:


> Problem with holder c 2.42 - when it works for 2 hours it's loosing forward and backwards driving. It has stay min 30 min and it works but you can feel it's struggling. The longer it stands off the better it works for the next time but again for 2 hours. Ecu problem? Hydraulik odometer is always down - cold. I don't know what to do with it.


Check electrical located on passenger side pay attention to the white wires going to the 1234 switch


albert123 said:


> Got a 2000 9700 Holder tractor, when I work with it for 1 or 2 hour it's not moving forward or reverse. After 30 minutes cool down it's working OK for another hour and after no forward or reverse again. Anybody had that problem ???


Center electrical connections are corroded and or broken


----------



## Servicepro1

holder said:


> Was this a holder dealer? There is only one main variable displacement pump to run the hydrostatics and one for your hydraulic implements and they are not connected.To find out if the main pump is being energized i think you can put a volt meter on the rpm sensor and measure the voltage with the wires disconnected.Thay way you would know if the gear is turning the pump as the reluctor wheel is connected to the to the end of the pump shaft.You can download a operators and parts manual from holder and see what i am try to explain.
> Hope i am not confusing you.


Well said great explanation


----------



## Matchman

holder said:


> How long have you this tractor?I have had seven of them in the last twelve years,all of them needing some work or rust repairs.They are not that bad to work on but parts are quite expensive.


Noticed you have had a few of these machines. I have a C4.74 and a scrap C480 for parts. Would you happen to know where I can get a detailed wiring diagram? I have the C4.74 parts book but it does not have what I am looking for. A previous owner made some mods to the wiring under the inside cab control panel and I am trying to figure it out.

Thanks


----------



## lisatnp

Sorry to jump in here, but do any of you guys know where i can get a parts manual for attachments? just picked up a holder c9700 h and i need some new ( for lack of better term), sander fingers and maybe some other parts as well.


----------



## pogobill

This might be a shot!


https://www.mtechcompany.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/S-series-Attachments-edit.pdf


----------



## lisatnp

pogobill said:


> This might be a shot!
> 
> 
> https://www.mtechcompany.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/S-series-Attachments-edit.pdf


Thank you - it is a start!


----------



## flybrian1950

Holder AG 35 Parts for sale in Oregon


----------



## walt farmer

HAVE A 2000 HOLDER C9700H NEED A COMPUTER FOR IT PART NUMBER 5107486 THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## pogobill

Welcome Walt. Have you tried any of the links in this post to see if you could find a source for parts?


----------



## walt farmer

YES I HAVE NO LUCK SO FAR


----------

